# Latest Roundel says 2003 540 sport better than earlier years?...



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay, just got the latest Roundel, and some guy wants to upgrade his 97 540 to equal the later version. Now there is mention of how much "better" the 03 540 sport is to previous years....was it really? I thought it was mainly the cosmetic stuff (the M-technic body peices) and the 18" double spoke wheels...am I wrong? I purposely bought my 01 540 M-Sport in Canada last year (two year old, used one) so I could get the 03 "look", though it came with the style M66 17" double spoke wheels as standard....

So is there anything really different to the suspension, transmission or engine? I know my car was rated for only 282hp versus the later 290hp...but I did the Dinan software upgrade which (I think) brings me up close to that, yes?

Dave


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice car! Is that titanium silver?


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

FireWalker said:


> Nice car! Is that titanium silver?


Hey thanks, yes, titanium silver, with black montana leather interior and anthracite (dark gray) headliner. Recently did the M-audio upgrade too.


----------



## Mbmw540i (Mar 22, 2004)

. Recently did the M-audio upgrade too.[/QUOTE said:


> You used the M-audio enhanced bass subs from the M5? How do you like it? Was it worth the money?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

They called the suspension something different on the 2003 model, but most people suspected it was the same thing as previous sport package suspensions. Otherwise, I don't know of any changes to the engine or transmission.

Here was the text off the Information Bulletin we saw when ordering the 2003 540i/6:

2003 E39 Information

Standard equipment 
Moonroof is now standard also on all 6-cylinder models (525i sedan, sport wagon and 530i sedan). A deletion of the moonroof will not be available.

All sedans will receive standard rear head airbags.

The wheel on the 525i will be replaced with an all new 16" styling; tire dimensions remain unchanged. (Styling 50 wheels)

* 
Packages / Options 
For MY03, the 540i 6-speed and the sport package will be equipped with 18" wheels (M-Parallel Style 37) in mixed tire sizes (sedans only) and receive the M sport package which includes: 
- Aero package with black rubber strips 
- M sport suspension 
- Visible exhaust pipe 
- Black roof liner 
- M footrest

The integration of the M aero package requires a limited offer of paint colors for the 540i 6-speed and the 540iA sport: 
- 354 Titanium Silver 
- 365 Topaz Blue 
- 449 Slate Green 
- 472 Sterling Gray 
- 475 Black sapphire 
- 668 Jet Black 
- 300 Alpine White *

The navigation system changes from CD to DVD technology. This will not only make 
navigation faster but also all US data is kept on one disc.

For the 525i models, rain sensor has been added to the premium package.

Ours appears stock except the mud flaps:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Mbmw540i said:


> . Recently did the M-audio upgrade too.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > You used the M-audio enhanced bass subs from the M5? How do you like it? Was it worth the money?
> ...


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> They called the suspension something different on the 2003 model, but most people suspected it was the same thing as previous sport package suspensions. Otherwise, I don't know of any changes to the engine or transmission.
> 
> Here was the text off the Information Bulletin we saw when ordering the 2003 540i/6:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I thinks it was the May '03 Roundel that had a short article on the '03 540i and, if I remember correctly, they said that sway bars and shocks were different from prior years, maybe springs too, in addition to the cosmetic stuff you mentioned. The engine was the same. They said that the handling felt closer to the M5 than prior years. Look it up. I could have it not exactly right but I do remember there were suspension differences. 

What comprises the M5 sub system? I'm interested. Is there a part number.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Tahoe said:


> I thinks it was the May '03 Roundel that had a short article on the '03 540i and, if I remember correctly, they said that sway bars and shocks were different from prior years, maybe springs too, in addition to the cosmetic stuff you mentioned. The engine was the same. They said that the handling felt closer to the M5 than prior years. Look it up. I could have it not exactly right but I do remember there were suspension differences.
> 
> What comprises the M5 sub system? I'm interested. Is there a part number.


You can find most of the details on the "M-audio upgrade" here:
http://www.bmwtips.com/

There are a few errors and ommissions, but they got it mostly right, and I did find the posts helpful. I sent them several updates/revisions after my installation, but it appears they didn't use them.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

540 M-Sport said:


> So is there anything really different to the suspension, transmission or engine? I know my car was rated for only 282hp versus the later 290hp...but I did the Dinan software upgrade which (I think) brings me up close to that, yes?
> 
> Dave


They actually did change the intake manifold on the dual vanos cars ('99+) to be more narrow. This was to increase lower end torque, IIRC. In fact, finding and installing the intake manifold from a non vanos 4.0 or 4.4 litre V8 ('91+) will yield more upper RPM HP. Rumor has it that Dinan uses this manifold in their upgrades and calls it their own. A used one can be had off a junk car for hundred (thousands?) less than Dinan's price.

Still, I have witnessed the phenomena of 97's being really fast cars. Faster, even than the dual vanos '03's. If you can deal with the higher likliehood of failing pixels, higher miles, an out of warranty car, cosmetic upgrades, A SEVEN year old car, and the host of other things associated with a first US production run E39, a 97 is a good choice. Besides, they're cheap- like $16K in some cases!

If those little things bother you more than more speed, I'd go (and I did) with a later model. You should remember, though- just as 97's have hit the barrel bottom in price, the 03's will as time passes. That $45K '03 is going to be worth a third that in a few years while the '97 should experience less depreciation less quickly.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Is the 2003 car significantly better than a 1997 car for handling or acceleration?? The answer is a resounding NO. 

The car is changed, but by no means significantly better. 

Both cars have virtually identical suspension componentry and offer the same 1/4 mi times. Vanos complexity and a VERY significant 200lbs of added vehicle weight offsets any performance advantage. It may offer a small torque or efficiency gain at low RPM, but that's not a useful feature in a high performance environment. A '97 car offers 26 MPG at 70 MPH loaded to the roof with cargo and passengers. I doubt a 2003 does much better....you might save $25/yr if you see 30 MPG under the same conditions (lol). 

The only significant suspension change is a switch to progressive M5 springs in the rear...& that's surely no bonus for handling. You can buy the 2003 M springs for $60 each (even available in 3 different load rates), but early linear sport I springs are better for track.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Lscman said:


> Is the 2003 car significantly better than a 1997 car for handling or acceleration?? The answer is a resounding NO.


On the track this is resoundingly true but for everyday street driving one can't overlook the benefits of DSC for the average driver. Even though DSC will limit your cornering it should increase your comfort level when pushing the car deep and hard and you will be more inclined to be agressive in a DSC equipped car than an non-DSC equipped car.


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

*The real difference is the suspension....*

The 2003 had the M-Tech II suspension with slightly stiffer springs. The height was the same as well as the shocks and sway bars. Plus, they came with eurothane (sp?) bushings.

Since your car is from Canada, I would not be surprised if it had the better suspension. The M-Tech II sport package, with front & rear spoilers etc. has been around since 2001 in Canada and Europe and was available on everything from a 523i to a 535i.

Robert


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Rgol said:


> The 2003 had the M-Tech II suspension with slightly stiffer springs. The height was the same as well as the shocks and sway bars. Plus, they came with eurothane (sp?) bushings.
> 
> Since your car is from Canada, I would not be surprised if it had the better suspension. The M-Tech II sport package, with front & rear spoilers etc. has been around since 2001 in Canada and Europe and was available on everything from a 523i to a 535i.
> 
> Robert


Yes, my car has what was called the "M Sport Suspension II". I imagine this is another name for the M-Tech II sport suspension....


----------

